# 

## marchew00

Czy warto inwestować w ogniwa fotowoltaiczne? Czy ktoś z Was ma? Jak wrażenia? Chcemy z mężem w nie zainwestować, ale przydałaby się opinia jakichś użytkowników  :smile:

----------


## firewall

wejdź na stronę pvmonitor.pl - zobacz instalacje w swojej okolicy, popatrz na moce tychże instalacji, wyguglaj sobie ceny podobnych instalacji i w ten sposób wyrobisz sobie opinię o fotowoltaice.

----------


## Elfir

Posiadacze takowych instalacji pod Poznaniem skarżą się mężowi, który spisuje stany liczników prosumentów, na zerową opłacalność inwestycji.

----------


## energetykmechanik

Trzeba liczyć się z tym że inwestycja jest długoterminowa, a ludzie chcieliby zwrotu po 5 latach. Macie możliwość dofinansowania, czy całość z własnej kieszeni całość chcecie stawiać?

----------


## Pan Kejk

Przecież to nie jest inwestycja w swój portfel tylko długookresowa inwestycja w stan naszej planety. Większość ludzi wciąż tego nie pojmuje. Oczywistym jest, że na wyprodukowanie takiej instalacji poszło tysiąc razy mniej energii z paliw nieodnawialnych niż takie instalacje wyprodukują w okresie gwarancji, więc taka "inwestycja" z zasady JEST opłacalna.
Szkoda, że nadal większość niby świadomych inwestorów myśli: "czemu mam wydawać masę pieniędzy na ratowanie Świata skoro sąsiad obok pali "EKO"  :big lol:  groszkiem"?

A dlaczego nie? Ktoś musi zacząć, potem jeszcze jeden i kolejny i tak dalej....

----------


## Kaizen

> Oczywistym jest, że na wyprodukowanie takiej instalacji poszło tysiąc razy mniej energii z paliw nieodnawialnych niż takie instalacje wyprodukują w okresie gwarancji


Taki dogmat, czy masz na to jakieś dane? Ile energii pochłania produkcja i utylizacja instalacji PV?
Czy robi różnicę, gdzie i z jakich źródeł energii takie panele są produkowane? Bo raczej w Chinach gdzie nie przejmują się emisjami i trują naszą kochaną planetę bardziej, niż europejscy producenci kominków które wytwarzają ciepło ze źródła też odnawialnego.

----------


## ezg2014

> Posiadacze takowych instalacji pod Poznaniem skarżą się mężowi, który spisuje stany liczników prosumentów, na zerową opłacalność inwestycji.


Czy mogłabyś to rozwinąć? Dlaczego zerową? Przecież niewykorzystaną energię i wprowadzoną do sieci  można częściowo (0. :cool:  odliczyć od rachunku?

----------


## Pan Kejk

> Bo raczej w Chinach gdzie nie przejmują się emisjami i trują naszą kochaną planetę bardziej, niż europejscy producenci kominków które wytwarzają ciepło ze źródła też odnawialnego.


Taki dogmat czy masz na to jakieś dane?
Moje moduły zostały wyprodukowane na Litwie.

----------


## ACCel

Tak sobie liczyłem na szybko, że w pewnych warunkach może to być opłacalne, ale w dosyć nietypowych, np używając paneli używanych z Niemiec, kosztujących po 30 zł. Jeden taki panel GS-50 to 50Wp, nawet jeżeli ma tylko 80%*tej wartości czyli 40Wp to w ciągu roku może wyprodukować 40kWh energii czyli na oko 20zł. Zwrot samego panelu po 1,5 roku :big grin:  Doliczając brakujące elementy przy dużej instalacji zwrot po 2-4 latach.

A dodatkowo bardzo pozytywny wpływ na ekologię, w końcu robimy recykling tych paneli, nie kupujemy niczego co zostało wyprodukowane specjalnie dla nas przy użyciu szkodzących środowisku technologii, a jedyny negatywny efekt to spaliny z transportu tych paneli z Niemiec do nas.

Jak patrzę na Allegro, nowe instalacje ok 3kWp kosztują około 15000zł, dając 3000kWh rocznie czyli ok 1500zł, czas zwrotu co najmniej 10 lat.


Mam też teorię spiskową  :big grin:  że kwestie eko to taka metoda kontroli światowych gospodarek. Niemcy, Anglicy truli świat spalając węgiel i budowali na tym swoje potęgi przemysłowe. Jak już się "dorobili" to są wielce eko, przy okazji blokując mniej rozwinięte państwa limitami CO2 itp. Ale jak węgiel zaczyna być im potrzebny to już Angela inaczej spogląda na jego spalanie.

Posortujcie sobie np malejąco po kolumnie "emisja na osobę":
https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_...nku_w%C4%99gla


http://csr.forbes.pl/niemcy-spalaja-...80810,1,1.html

----------


## cuuube

Niektóre gminy pod Poznaniem np Komorniki zbierają do 28 lipca chętnych na dotacje 85% na solary Pv i pc , przy takiej dotacji liczę na zwrot inwestycji w 4-5 lat (mam wszystko na prąd w domu w tym kuchnie indukcyjną-zużycie docelowe 5500kwh) . Ja już jestem na liście. Na mojej ulicy są 3 pv-ki

----------


## cuuube

Post powyżej dotyczy 


> Posiadacze takowych instalacji pod Poznaniem skarżą się mężowi, który spisuje stany liczników prosumentów, na zerową opłacalność inwestycji.

----------


## fertom

Oszczędności na tym są mniejsze niż się wszyscy spodziewają. Trzeba popytać ludzi, którzy starli się osobiście z tym tematem

----------


## miroszach

> Zastanawiam się nad tym rozwiązaniem. Za każdym razem co innego słyszę jedni zachwalają inni mówią,że strasznie długo się zwraca



Według mnie dobrze się zastanowić teraz nad założeniem instalacji fotowoltaicznej, ustawa jeszcze jest aktualna. Zgodnie z jej zapisami można użytkować sieć energetyczną do przechowywania energii elektrycznej, Początkiem tego roku uruchomiłem swoją instalację fotowoltaiczną, którą sam sobie zaprojektowałem i zbudowałem. Nie jest to wcale trudne. Na podstawie codziennego monitorowania energii pobieranej z sieci i wprowadzanej z instalacji fotowoltaicznej na dzień dzisiejszy wiem, że muszę przechowywać 78 procent energii wyprodukowanej. Instalacja przy zachowaniu obecnych cen prądu zwróci mi się po 10 latach. Tylko dlatego, że użyłem do niej, według mnie, najlepsze produkty dostępne na rynku, tak jak to się robi budując dla siebie. Firmy robią zawsze na wyścigi, a ja lubię postawić na jakość i robiłem sobie bez pośpiechu i dokładnie bez oszczędzania na drobiazgach.

Według mnie budując instalację fotowoltaiczną trzeba się zastanowić nad różnymi sposobami wyciągania z niej korzyści. Pierwszym podstawowym jest pozbycie się rachunków za prąd poprzez wybudowanie jej w takiej wielkości aby zapewniała wyprodukowanie 125 procent własnego zużycia. Drugim to rozbudowanie jej o dodatkowe ok 2kW w momencie gdy zdecydujemy się na zakup auta elektrycznego.  Według mnie elektryfikacja aut jest nieunikniona, W takim przypadku instalacja zwróci się jeszcze szybciej o ok 2 lata, a dodatkowo pozbędziemy się rachunków za paliwo do auta. Trzeba tutaj jednak założyć, że nasze obecne auto wreszcie się zestarzeje i trzeba będzie je zezłomować lub zdecydujemy się na jego sprzedanie, oraz ceny aut elektrycznych zrównają się z cenami aut tradycyjnych. Dotyczy to też bardziej właścicieli dwóch aut, gdzie jedno jest niezbędne jedynie do pokonywania krótszych dystansów. Trzecim sposobem na uzyskiwanie korzyści z instalacji jest zbudowanie ogrzewania domu na prąd. Każdy tu musi dostosować odpowiednie rozwiązanie do swoich warunków. Sam obecnie robię próby wykorzystania zbiornika 100 litrów z wodą ogrzewaną grzałką i wpiętym do obwodu centralnego ogrzewania. Będę mierzył ile energii potrzebuję, aby ogrzać dostatecznie dom w sezonie grzewczym, przez co dowiem się o ile muszę rozbudować instalację fotowoltaiczną. To rozwiązanie dotyczy przede wszystkim domów wybudowanych jako energooszczędne, gdzie dbało się o detale i unikanie mostków termicznych. Instalacja może zwrócić się jeszcze szybciej, oraz można pozbyć się rachunków za ogrzewanie domu. Dobrze jest jednak zostawić dotychczasową instalację c.o. jako alternatywną. Tutaj największe korzyści mogą uzyskać osoby, które budują dom od podstaw i tak czy inaczej muszą zakupić instalację c.o. Wówczas do wyliczenia czasu zwrotu inwestycji nie bierze się kosztu budowy instalacji c.o., a jedynie koszt budowy paneli fotowoltaicznych. 
 Sumując powyższe korzyści zyskuje się całkiem dużo, bo nie mamy już rachunków za prąd, paliwo do niezbędnego drugiego auta, rachunków za ogrzewanie domu, a przynajmniej ich pokaźną redukcję. W takiej sytuacji można jeszcze postawić na dachu ze dwa panele solarne do ogrzewania wody na cele użytkowe i nie ma konieczności do podpinania się do gazociągu. Przy założeniu, że korzystamy z wody ze studni, to pozostanie jedynie rachunek za obowiązkową kanalizację.
 Tak czy inaczej, według mnie mając instalację fotowoltaiczną można się na spokojnie zastanawiać jakie korzyści może nam przynosić w naszym konkretnym przypadku. Rozwój technologii idzie w tak szybkim tempie, że pojawiają się coraz to nowe możliwości.

----------


## Felik

> Taki dogmat, czy masz na to jakieś dane? Ile energii pochłania produkcja i utylizacja instalacji PV?
> Czy robi różnicę, gdzie i z jakich źródeł energii takie panele są produkowane? Bo raczej w Chinach gdzie nie przejmują się emisjami i trują naszą kochaną planetę bardziej, niż europejscy producenci kominków które wytwarzają ciepło ze źródła też odnawialnego.


Odkopię trochę temat ponieważ nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć definitywnego opracowania. Znalazłem jednak taka stronę https://www.ucsusa.org/resources/env...ts-solar-power
Na której jest napisane 



> While there are no global warming emissions associated with generating electricity from solar energy, there are emissions associated with other stages of the solar life-cycle, including manufacturing, materials transportation, installation, maintenance, and decommissioning and dismantlement. Most estimates of life-cycle emissions for photovoltaic systems are between 0.07 and 0.18 pounds of carbon dioxide equivalent per kilowatt-hour.
> 
> Most estimates for concentrating solar power range from 0.08 to 0.2 pounds of carbon dioxide equivalent per kilowatt-hour. In both cases, this is far less than the lifecycle emission rates for natural gas (0.6-2 lbs of CO2E/kWh) and coal (1.4-3.6 lbs of CO2E/kWh) [6].


Wiec zacząłbym od takich danych które maja jakiś swój poziom wiarygodności. 

Czy ktokolwiek (Kazien?) posiada lepsze / bardziej konkretne dane ?

----------

